# Kayak fishing????



## Yacksmoor (May 26, 2019)

New to the area, been Kayak fishing for 6 months now, just looking for someone in the area to link up and hit the water with.Cell:979-587-6999


----------



## smith04 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Kayak partners*

I started kayaking a few years ago and found most of my kayak partners through P.A.C.K. (Paddling Anglers in Canoes and Kayaks)

https://www.packtx.org/Home.aspx

We have monthly meetings. See the events tab on the website to see a list of the planned kayak trips and meetings.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

smith04 said:


> I started kayaking a few years ago and found most of my kayak partners through P.A.C.K. (Paddling Anglers in Canoes and Kayaks)
> 
> https://www.packtx.org/Home.aspx
> 
> We have monthly meetings. See the events tab on the website to see a list of the planned kayak trips and meetings.


I was invited to be a guest speaker for this group. Great people who love to yak and fish I would recommend you join.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2019)

Advice 4 kayak fishing in 3 mile matagorda?? 
Want 2 put son on some fish! Thanks in advance!


----------

